# My preemie's diaper rash - help!



## mom2asweetie (Mar 12, 2008)

We just got home from the hospital with our preemie - unfortunately he came home from the NICU with a nasty diaper rash, so I have not tried out any of the fitteds I purchased - He is in seventh generation chlorine free disposals for now - I'm assuming I should wait until the rash is gone to try cloth? I am covering his bum with Desitin (per his pediatrician's advice) - and I know that would ruin a cloth diaper right? What's the deal with keeping baby dry - is cloth better because it breathes - or does baby stay wetter? What would you do?
Advice please!
Robin


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Robin and congratulations on bringing your little one home!!

My eldest and youngest had NICU stays. My eldest came home w/a very NASTY rash. The NICU gave us a pot of cream (their own formula) which included an antifungal because more likely than not yeast was involved. I'm not sure that desitin is going to clear up a persistent rash and I wouldn't use desitin on cds because I think it has fish oils in it which can cause build-up and even worse rashes.

My youngest came home w/an undiagnosed C. diff infection. She had chronic diarrhea and a SEVERE rash. Our home care nurse recommended all kinds of creams w/essential oils and zinc oxide. These things actually made the rash worse. What really worked for us was kindhearted women's claymazing powder. This kept everything as dry as possible and allowed for healing.

I truly believe that cloth is better. It is gentler on preemie skin (depending on how preemie your baby is his skin may be very thin and easily irritated by disposies) and as long as you change him frequently wetness is not any more a problem than it would be w/disposies.

Here are some pics of my micro at about 3 mos

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...060015cdnn.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...160024pbkt.jpg


----------



## mom2asweetie (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah - yeast was my first thought - but the pediatrician didn't agree. Thanks for your suggestions - your baby is adorable!!!!


----------



## Li27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Our little girl (born at 36 weeks) didn't come home with a rash but developed one almost as soon as we got home. It was VERY severe - red, raw and open sores. We tried absolutely everything to clear it. At first we thought it was from the cloth diapers, but switching to disposables didn't clear it. She is now 10 weeks and still has a rash but it is SO much improved. I won't list the million things we tried (including yeast cream) but what seems to have made the biggest difference is:

1. Pocket diapers (the ones with microfleece lining to wick away the moisture) paired with raw silk liners (these protect the diapers from the diaper cream and also seem to help clear her rash as it's worse with microfleece liners). Fuzzi Bunz seem to be the best, but other pocket diapers work well as well.

2. Triple Paste diaper rash cream (this is the best of the 8+ we tried).

3. As much open air on bum as possible - call this "bum time" in our house.

What is unfortunate is that we spent quite a bit of money on fitted diapers and diaper covers and now we really can't use them - the only time we can use them is if we're home we can put a fitted on without a cover and change it as soon as it's wet (often every 20 minutes). This keeps the rash to a minimum, but still not as good as when she's wearing pocket diapers.

Anyways, I know how awful it can be to worry about our little ones in pain with a bad rash. Good luck it.

Liana


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I didnt have a preemie but my youngest had horrible rashes till we switched him to cloth. What I did when his was really bad was 1 Rinse off at each diaper change ( spray bottle or I used the sink sprayer but Nathan was almost 1 then) Pat dry dont rub air dry to 100% dry the more air time and even a little sunshine if you can do it helps alot I made a mix of Mylanta ( cuts acids) aquaphor and triple past ( equal amouts) and coated well.

Hope your little one does well.


----------



## Li27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just curious Jeana - do you dissolve the Mylanta tablets then mix with Triple paste?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Li27* 
Just curious Jeana - do you dissolve the Mylanta tablets then mix with Triple paste?


Liquid mylanta


----------

